# What do you think



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

these are two horses im looking at buying what do you tthink on them do you think the fillys legs look funny or do you think its just the photo? I am looking to do lower level hunter/jumper shows and some dressage

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1049083


http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1180357


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

1] PASTERNS! All of them are Wayyyy to long and the front ones are even worse. They are sloped because of it. MAJOR conformational error.

2] I like this one except the neck seems skinny and something bothers me about the way his tail is set.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

well the secound one is 2 years old and 17 hands so do you think he might just be at a funkey stage?


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Hm I doubt it, i think its just the picture + the shortness of the tail that makes it look funky. The neck just needs muscling bu t even then it may not fill out. It's only my opinion. Maybe I can help you look, what you looking for about and what is you price range?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

#2 could be going through a growing phase. I have no experience with youngsters, so i honestly don't know.

If I had to chose between #1 and #2, I'd go with #2 because you could always add muscle to his neck, where as long pasterns you can't do anything to.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I am looking for a young horse yearling to 4 year old tb type must be registered looking to pay about $1500 must be in Oregon or will ship to oregon I am 6ft tall so I need somthing that is going to be at least 16.2 thanks doesnt have to be a tb but that type of build
thanks


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-170545
- ask for conformation shots and moving ones if not video cuz she is rather cheap which rises suspicion. I like her top line but seems to stand under in one pic.

http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-167087
- not quite a TB, you may get away with riding her even though she is 15.2 without looking silly.

http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-150653
- very pretty looks good, tail is a little high set but should even out with growth as still is a foal. he is 15.2 and only two meaning he WILL definitely get larger!

http://www.equine.com/Horses/ad_det...h_id=4da7d33d-616a-4690-8a8c-b8418362d6c3&p=2
- shorter than you'd like but 16.2 is larger!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for spending the time to do that I e-mailed the that lady about the colt


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you arent in a rush to ride I much prefer the filly. The concern with the 2 year old is that they've already raced him which means there is always the chance of very bad arthritis at a young age because of the work they have been pushed to do on the track (I know this from first hand experience). The fact he is 17 hands at 2 to me is only searching for trouble. You never want a horse to grow that quickly that soon, again some serious joint issues.

The filly will have no been raced which is a bonus but she is very young. I don't think he legs look "funny". Many of those foals need time to straighten out those baby legs.

Good Luck


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The 2 year old has actually never been raced. The ad said never raced or ridden.

As far as his height, i'd be curious to know if that's his current height, or height he'll mature to.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

it says hes 17 hands right now is that really bad to be that tall so young?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

#1) Over at the knee, bad pasterns. She has a cute face, but there's nothing that's really screaming "buy me!". I'd take a pass on her.

#2) I really don't like his shoulder. It seems very straight. Bad attachment point of the neck, short neck.. he's just very weird looking to me. I don't like the fact that he's 17hh at 2 years old either - could mean lameness in his future. 

#3) Small(er), a little bit pigeon- chested. Can't tell much from the picture.

#4) Eeek. Jumping at 4, being cantered and galloped on hard surfaces? Good candidate for injury. She is pretty though!

#5) Can't tell much from this pic. Looks a bit long-bodied. Started under saddle at 2? No thanks. Cute horse though.

#6) The best out of them conformationally, in my opinion, from what little you can see. I'd ask for a better photo. She is smaller than you were looking for though.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> #1) Over at the knee, bad pasterns. She has a cute face, but there's nothing that's really screaming "buy me!". I'd take a pass on her.
> 
> #2) I really don't like his shoulder. It seems very straight. Bad attachment point of the neck, short neck.. he's just very weird looking to me. I don't like the fact that he's 17hh at 2 years old either - could mean lameness in his future.
> 
> ...


There is no way to tell if a horse is over at the knee at a few months old. It takes the first few years of growing before you can be assertive that it is going to be a conformation fault.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > #1) Over at the knee, bad pasterns. She has a cute face, but there's nothing that's really screaming "buy me!". I'd take a pass on her.
> ...


Mmkay, looks over at the knee right now then. I'm still not impressed with her legs at all.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

How can he be 2(!!!) years old if the year of birth is 2004? C'mon, it's 2008 now.  Or the ad is VERY old. If he's 15'2'' in coming 4 years old he not gonna make any much bigger (may be another 1'').


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

#1. My first thought is that she's really over at the knee and she's got bad pasterns... which someone mentioned you can't tell what will happen when they're a couple months old? I'd be hesitant to buy something with legs like this. I admit, I don't know a lot about babies (ok, anything) but I've seen a lot pictures of babies with much better legs! Even if they do straighten out that's a risk you're taking. And it's going to be quite a while before you can even start riding her. Cute face though! 

2. I don't like anything about this horse's neck. It's too short, it's upright, slightly ewe necked, and doesn't attach well. That's a recipe for a horse that will be difficult to balance and get on the bit! Yes he is in an awkward phase but i don't think his neck is going to change. Plus his shoulder is pretty vertical- bad for jumping. And, $1500 for an unridden horse?! You can find a significantly better horse for this price. 

Keep looking! You'll be able to find much better horses then these for the same price!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

This one may be a good project horse if you are willing to give her time
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1157538

This one will get bigger when fully matured
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1177234

This one has two prices but it sounds like this may be the perfect prospect if you could see some pics
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1145423

I just thought I would look and this is what I can find for now....Hope this helps


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

how bad is it to be so tall at 2 years old don't drafts grow that fast what kind of problems could he have in the future?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

#1 definitely has some conformation issues with her legs. Her knees or bowed forward and pasterns are long....

#2 can very well be going through a funky stage which makes it hard to critigue


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

arastangrider said:


> how bad is it to be so tall at 2 years old don't drafts grow that fast what kind of problems could he have in the future?


You could be looking at tendon or ligament problems, growth plate problems, etc.


----------

